# GFK Angelboot Anka 430



## ivo (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

da mein altes Anka leider defekt ist Suche ich ein neues Boot
Einsatzgebiet: Binnengewässer (Stausee)
Länge: ca. 4m

Ich habe bei ebay das folgende Angebot gefunden:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Angelboot-Ruderb...7402288QQihZ025QQcategoryZ81637QQcmdZViewItem

Laut Händler ist das Boot CE-zertifiziert. Es soll bei DABBoot gebaut werden. 2 Jahre Garantie gibt der Händler auch.

Ist das Boot zu gebrauchen? Ich denke mal das Boot kommt aus Polen.


----------



## Ammersee-angler (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: GFK Angelboot Anka 430*

Besorg die lieber ein altes Ringmaier. Die sind gut.


----------



## gründler (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: GFK Angelboot Anka 430*

hi
Genau neben meinem Stegplatz liegt genau das gleiche Boot wie du gepostet hast.Ich weiß das bei etwas mehr Wind und Wellengang,die beiden Besitzer nicht rauskönnen.Bug zu flach Seitenwände sehr flach Spritzwasser Fahrtwasser kommt über Bug bei schneller fahrt,Wellen kommen rein etc.Die meisten bei uns haben diese Bootsform"siehe link" die auch bei mehr Wind und Wellen stabil liegen und gut durch Wellen kommen etc.Es ist deine Entscheidung was du kaufst,aber ich empfehle aus erfahrung diese Bootsform.
lg

http://cgi.ebay.de/Angel-Motor-oder...yZ119201QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ollek (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: GFK Angelboot Anka 430*



gründler schrieb:


> Die meisten bei uns haben diese Bootsform"siehe link" die auch bei mehr Wind und Wellen stabil liegen und gut durch Wellen kommen etc.Es ist deine Entscheidung was du kaufst,aber ich empfehle aus erfahrung diese Bootsform.
> lg
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Angel-Motor-oder...yZ119201QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



stimmt die sind top,

vor einigen Monaten waren die im sofortkauf für 1100€ drinn inkl. transport bis Berlin.  Finde das Angebot aber nicht mehr.

Auf der Bootsmesse in Magdeburg wollte ein Händler für diese (genau diese) 1750 tacken haben.#d soviel zum Thema Messepreis.

@ Ivo wenn du schon nen Tausender ausgeben willst leg noch nen Hunni drauf und hol dir das.


----------



## ivo (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: GFK Angelboot Anka 430*

@gründler

Was für ein Gewässer meinst du?


----------



## Kegelfisch (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: GFK Angelboot Anka 430*

Hei Ivo#h 
Zuerst eine kleine Korrektur - nicht "ANKA" ,wie das DDR Ruderboot,sondern " BIG ANKER ..." heißt dieser Bootstyp.Gebaut wird es in Polen in einer Firma in Stettin,habe aber weder selbst,noch haben Bekannte einen polnischen Händler gefunden ( da wäre es sicher preiswerter).Ich selbst besitze ein BIG Anker 4200 seit 2005 und bin damit auf dem Plauer See, auf der Ostsee vor Kühlungsborn zum Dorschangeln und auf dem Greifswalder Bodden zum Herings-/Hornhecht-/Hechtangeln und jetzt gerade auf dem Orlikstausee in Tschechien unterwegs gewesen.Gefahren bin ich fast immer nur zu zweit und bis Windstärke 3 und maximal 0,5 m Welle (Motor 5 PS).Bei diesen Bedingungen kann ich es getrost empfehlen.Sollten diese allerdings rauher werden,würde ich aufgrund der Sicherheit lieber nicht damit fahren (Gilt übrigens für fast alle Bootsmodelle,welche man zur Heringssaison auf dem Teich sieht).Es gibt auch Grund zur Kritik.So sieht man eine recht schlechte Mattenverarbeitung,wenn man in die Staukästen richtig reinschaut.Außerdem haben sich inzwischen über das ganze Boot verteilt feine Haarrisse gebildet,bei denen ich allerdings nicht weiß,ob sie nur einen optischen Makel darstellen.Vertrieben werden diese Boote über die "Firma" SHB bei Pasewalk.Naja,es ist eigentlich ein Bauernhof und zumindest zu der Zeit ,als ich meines kaufte,hatte das Ebay-Bild nichts mit der Realität zu tun.Mein Tip - fahre mit jemanden ,der sich mit Booten auskennt hin und sieh es Dir erst mal an,oder je nach Deinem Heimatort ,mein Boot mit dem 3 Jahre alten Gebrauchtzustand (PN vorher).#6Uwe


----------



## gründler (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: GFK Angelboot Anka 430*

Ivo du hast Post Pn|wavey:

@kegelfisch die Risse könnten erste anzeichen von Osmose sein,wenn demnächst noch kleine Blasen auftauchen solltest du mal Fachmann ranhohlen.Muß nicht sein aber könnten erste anzeichen sein,würde das auf jedenfall beobachten.
lg


----------



## ivo (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: GFK Angelboot Anka 430*

Danke erst mal für die Informationen.

Werde mir das ganze noch mal überlegen und das ein oder andere Konkurrenzangebot anschauen.

(z.B. das: http://www.boote.pl/385.html)


----------



## honeybee (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: GFK Angelboot Anka 430*

Dann geh mal auf die Seite http://imex-waren.de/

Dort dann auf Anke 2.....da sind auch paar Bilder
Der Preis steht dann auf dem Link "Produkte".

Habe ein Boot von diesem Händler schon live gesehen und war über die gute Qualität erstaunt.
Für eine gut erhaltene Anka aus DDR Produktion legt man nämlich auch bis zu 500 Euro auf den Tisch


----------



## Zanderlui (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: GFK Angelboot Anka 430*

also ich kann sagen wir waren in kappeln zu heringsangeln und unser vermieter hatte dort drei boote so ähnlich wie gründler sein dort im link und der erzählte uns man sollte auf jedenfall immer in polen mal schauen die bauen diese boote um einen teil günstiger und sind aber genauso gut oder sogar die gleichen wie von manchen deutschen anbietern-kann aber jetz keine genaue adresse nennen!!!


----------



## Waldemar (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: GFK Angelboot Anka 430*

hi ivo,
ich hab auch ne anka.
schon seid einigen jahren.
was ist denn mit deiner alten anka?
giebts denn da was, das man nicht reparieren kann, außer ein panzer ist drübergefahren?
eigentlich kriegt man doch fast jeden schaden mit etwas geschick, harz u. glasfasermatte wieder hin.

zu deinem e bay angebot:
ich war letzten sommer in szezcin(eu-nachbar) nach booten sehen.
da hab ich genau dieses anka bei nem händler für 600,00€ gesehen.
ist die gleiche bauform wie unsre alte ddr schale.
nur ebend neu und mit ner pvc scheuerleiste.
ob das material besser o. schlechter war, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.
von preis-leistung, reparaturfreundlichkeit und handling würde ich immer wieder zu ner gut gebrauchten anka tendieren. schon wegen der 4,30m länge und dem gewicht.


----------



## rob (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: GFK Angelboot Anka 430*

servus ivo!
ich habe vor gar nicht langer zeit das selbe problem gehabt.
hier in diesem thread findest du einige interessante tipp's und link's
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115315

mittlerweile hab ich mich für ein Terhi 440 entschieden und bin sehr glücklich mit dem boot!http://www.terhi.fi/


lg rob


----------



## ivo (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: GFK Angelboot Anka 430*

@honeybee

Danke für den Link. Hab die Website vor zwei Wochen auch gefunden. Bin aber skeptisch ob die Qualität stimmt. Kannst du mehr dazu sagen? Sind die Matten sauber Verarbeitet und wie siehts in der Nutzung aus: Bilden sich Risse etc?


@Zanderlui

Boardi Kegelfisch hat ja schon geschrieben das sich bei Ihm schon Haarrisse entstanden sind. Es bringt mir nichts wenn das Boot nach fünf Jahren Schrott ist. Würde gern eins aus PL nehmen aber dazu brauche ich mehr Informationen bezüglich der Qulität


@Waldemar

Reperierbar ist das Boot schon noch, denke ich. Ich hab dazu aber nicht genügend Zeit. 
Bei uns sind die Ankas rar. Ist schwer ein gebrauchtes zu bekommen. Egal welcher Zustand.

@rob

Danke. Den Thread habe ich schon über die Suchfunktion gefunden. Hab ihn schon hoch und runter gelesen. Ich möchte allerdings nicht ganz soviel Geld Investieren. 
Kannst du mehr zu boote.pl sagen?


----------



## rob (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: GFK Angelboot Anka 430*

servus ivo!
leider hab ich mir die boote.pl auch nur über das i-net angesehen.
für mich machen sie so weit einen guten eindruck.
mehr kann ich dir dazu leider nicht sagen.hab auch noch keinen lieferanten in deutschland oder österreich gefunden.lg rob


----------



## ivo (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: GFK Angelboot Anka 430*

Hallo rob,

Danke für die Informationen.

Die Boote sehen ähnlich aus (der Bootskörper): http://www.km-boote.de/


----------

